# History of an INGERSOLL pocket watch, made in GB



## Olivier

Hello everybody,

I recently purchased on a well known bay, this nice Ingersoll Pocket Watch. I thought that it will be possible for me to date it using its serial number, but as i open it, there is no SN on the movement.

So i need "the eye of the expert" to help me getting more informations on this watch. Here are a few picture. The metal of the movement itself is not yellow as it appears on pics, but silver-like / grey (nickel ? or...). The case is looking like brass. There is no marking on the movement, except "*made in gt britain*", and a number : "*75*".

The case is marked "*base metal*" under the watch, on the side, at the opposite of setting system (sorry i don't know the english word).

And of course, the dial is marked "INGERSOLL" and again "made in Gt Britain" at the bottom (under the six).

The watch runs fine, and is quit precise (took 1 mn late over 8hours, and that looks fine to me for this old lady. but maybe can it be set more precisely ?)

I'm completly new to the field of watchs, and thus very interested in all the informations that you could give me (age, place of manufacture, number of jewels, and so on...).

Thanks a lot :notworthy:


----------



## vinn

welcome Olivier; the chain is the type used in a man's vest. probably far more valuable than the watch. please excuse my insult. vinn


----------



## WRENCH

Olivier said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I recently purchased on a well known bay, this nice Ingersoll Pocket Watch. I thought that it will be possible for me to date it using its serial number, but as i open it, there is no SN on the movement.
> 
> So i need "the eye of the expert" to help me getting more informations on this watch. Here are a few picture. The metal of the movement itself is not yellow as it appears on pics, but silver-like / grey (nickel ? or...). The case is looking like brass. There is no marking on the movement, except "*made in gt britain*", and a number : "*75*".
> 
> The case is marked "*base metal*" under the watch, on the side, at the opposite of setting system (sorry i don't know the english word).
> 
> And of course, the dial is marked "INGERSOLL" and again "made in Gt Britain" at the bottom (under the six).
> 
> The watch runs fine, and is quit precise (took 1 mn late over 8hours, and that looks fine to me for this old lady. but maybe can it be set more precisely ?)
> 
> I'm completly new to the field of watchs, and thus very interested in all the informations that you could give me (age, place of manufacture, number of jewels, and so on...).
> 
> Thanks a lot :notworthy:


 In my part of the world these were known as "ironmongers" watches. I remember buying them new in the early 1970's for around £3. I have an identical one and managed to teach myself to service it. It runs around + 6s/24 hours in the vertical position, i.e. as if it was in a waistcoat pocket. If it's left flat on a desk, it gains around a minute per 24 hours. Here's a link.

http://watchinprogress.com/strip-down-and-partial-service-of-a-smiths-pin-lever-pocket-watch/

I have Triumph, Smith's, Timex and Ingersoll pocket watches which all have the same movement.


----------



## scottswatches

You won't be able to date it. They were made over a long period and in their thousands.


----------



## Bob1971

Believe the 75 means 1975, no jewels. It's all metal rubbing on metal.

Since 1975 if it's been run frequently it's probably clocked up around one billion turns in those sockets for balance wheel, cog pivots etc. Magic really when you think about it. It's also a bit of a sod to put back together once you've taken it apart...but that might just be me.


----------

